# Green TEA + exercise



## Mandy L. (May 24, 2010)

*1 week challenge, you have to do it everyday, for 7 days, then come back to report your success, maybe it won't cure your DP but certainly will make you feel MUCH MUCH better*


Hi,

At 1st I thought of writing just what I drank to feel more real, but I guess there's no magic formula, there are a lot of things written here about how to get out of DP but how many of us have tried hard enough? And followed all advices given here?

Are we just mummies surviving on medicines with no point in life, literally walking dead&#8230; 
If you want to live and to be normal, at 1st you have to start behaving normal, that is regular physical activity, social life, interacting with family, working studying and most importantly having a goal/dream in life, if you have one you will fight for it, if your goal is to get rid of DP you should already know that only thinking about it won't work&#8230;

2 Tea Bags of White or Red Tea (Pu-Ehr) 
2 spoons of Sugar in a cup of water

****
This will certainly make you more anxious, so DO NOT take this tea if you're meant to stay sitting it will make it terrible, Take the tea MAX 10 minutes before exercising at CARDIO rate (running, football, volley, cycling, jumping, aerobics&#8230.
Camelia sinensis has some substance that helps to recover damaged brain cells.

After 2 days doing It I already feel some memories coming back, my sense of a "self" too, and I think my brain functioning has improved. Of course I have a back ground of Therapy + exercise+ healthy eating etc&#8230;

Good luck!


----------



## Bacon (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow sounds good. So your DR is gone perma now??


----------



## Mandy L. (May 24, 2010)

Not "gone" Mine is trauma related, I have it for like 2 decades, BUT i feel sooooo much better these last days and, my dp is so "light" now i feel connected, yesterday I looked at my ring and I felt like "ooww it's so mine, it's me its mine"

and same with my own body and memories, it's been weird for me after so long









But it's going very well


----------



## M.T. (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Amanda - thank you for sharing! What an interesting experience.

I think your post does warrant some clarification though: Pu-erh tea is not synonymous with white or red tea, it's a totally different kind of tea leaf. I'm guessing you meant to write "rooibos" in parentheses next to "red"? Rooibos is synonymous with red tea. Just wanted to make sure that if anyone found pu-erh tea, they don't think it's the same thing as either tea you're talking about - it actually has more caffeine than green, I believe, but that might be oolong I'm thinking of. But I'm a HUGE fan of red tea. I absolutely adore it. It's caffeine free and red chai is my favorite. Gives you a great source of natural energy. Hi, I'm a tea nerd. Haha.









I'm also confused about why your subject is "green tea" yet you don't mention it in your post... what teas are you actually talking about? just the white and red? It's a bit confusing.







Green has about half the caffeine as black, white has about half the caffeine as green, pu-erh is probably somewhere just above or below green, and red tea is caffeine-free. Any level of caffeine at all can make a difference in how someone is motivated or responds to energy, so it's important to make the distinction. (Some people can't have ANY caffeine, ever, let alone right before exercising, though none of these teas have high caffeine content.) I know this isn't the point of your post, but it would be helpful to be more clear about what kind of tea you're talking about.









Thanks again for sharing your experience! Best wishes!
M


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah drinking a bunch of caffeine for a week would probably make a lot of people worse, at least anxiety wise. I'd be shakey and gittery all over. Especially since I stopped drinking soda


----------



## Mandy L. (May 24, 2010)

M.T. said:


> Hi Amanda - thank you for sharing! What an interesting experience.
> 
> I think your post does warrant some clarification though: Pu-erh tea is not synonymous with white or red tea, it's a totally different kind of tea leaf. I'm guessing you meant to write "rooibos" in parentheses next to "red"? Rooibos is synonymous with red tea. Just wanted to make sure that if anyone found pu-erh tea, they don't think it's the same thing as either tea you're talking about - it actually has more caffeine than green, I believe, but that might be oolong I'm thinking of. But I'm a HUGE fan of red tea. I absolutely adore it. It's caffeine free and red chai is my favorite. Gives you a great source of natural energy. Hi, I'm a tea nerd. Haha.
> 
> ...


Red tea and white tea are the way we call different stages of the Camellia sinensis tea growth or fermentation being red tea when the leaves are fermented and white tea for non fermented leaves of the young Camellia sinensis , i think it's a language mistake, if you brew the tea properly you cut off part of caffeine, for example by not leaving it too long (max 3 min) in the water , pu Erh is red tea for me (and ppl in brazil)


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Amanda L. said:


> Red tea and white tea are the way we call different stages of the Camellia sinensis tea growth or fermentation being red tea when the leaves are fermented and white tea for non fermented leaves of the young Camellia sinensis , i think it's a language mistake, if you brew the tea properly you cut off part of caffeine, for example by not leaving it too long (max 3 min) in the water , pu Erh is red tea for me (and ppl in brazil)


Also tea contains a natural relaxant which tends to balance out the effects of the caffeine (which is why people feel less jumpy on tea than on coffee). Tea is good. I don't think its a panacea for DP but its healthy and good. Mmmm white tea, yum. I'm going to have some tomorrow morning. Goodnight.


----------

